# White Industries Eno freewheel



## jpeto (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2012 Marlin SS and want to change the stock freewheel out with a WI freewheel. Is this a matter of just removing the old one and installing the new one or does it need to bed space? Im new to changing my own parts and especially new to single speed. Also, will any freewheel remover tool work (ie. park tool FR-6) or does it have to be the WI tool?


----------



## jpeto (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry......that should say, "does it need to be spaced"


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Pictures please. You won't need the ENO tool if you can fennagle the hub's bolts. if its just the freewheel you need to tinker with, any freewheel removal tool will work.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, I love my WI Trials FW. You should need to do much of anything other swap them out. I have had a shimano, acs and WI all on the same wheelset with no problems. I use a simply shimano removal tool and it works on all three of the fw's that I have.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm betting that the hub on the Marlin isn't a freewheel hub and isn't compatible with a WI freewheel. It's a cassette hub that takes cogs.

You'll need a new hub if you want to use the WI freewheel.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Nater said:


> I'm betting that the hub on the Marlin isn't a freewheel hub and isn't compatible with a WI freewheel. It's a cassette hub that takes cogs.
> 
> You'll need a new hub if you want to use the WI freewheel.


^^what I came to say but according to the Trek website it has a 20t Freewheel so you should be good to go.

A tip for removing the freewheel is to put the tool on the old freewheel, then reinsert the QR or the axle bolt/nut and close them loosely against the tool so there is enough room for the tool to move but not enough to let it jump out of the notches. Then use a vice or large large wrench to loosen it. Once it cracks loose, you can remove the bolts/nuts/QR and unthread the freewheel by hand with the tool.

Reinstall the new freewheel by hand snug then mount the wheel, put the chain on and put some pressure on the cranks and that will put it on tight.

You will want to grease the threads when installing the new freewheel. If you live somewhere wet you might want to consider antiseize instead. Finally you might want to make an effort to remove it every so often just so it doesn't become too tight to remove in the future, especially if you use a larger than 20t freewheel as a replacement. They can get seriously tight with the torque you put on them climbing and the 4 tooth tool for removal is about as rudimentary of a tool as you get.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^ Second this, I have to use a cheater bar on my wrench or go to the shop and borrow their vice to get mine off.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Crosstown Stew said:


> ^^^ Second this, I have to use a cheater bar on my wrench or go to the shop and borrow their vice to get mine off.


I use my vice. Shakes the whole bench... so some times I have to sit on the tire, and use my cheater bar as well.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

1SPD said:


> Man, I love my WI Trials FW. You should need to do much of anything other swap them out. I have had a shimano, acs and WI all on the same wheelset with no problems. I use a simply shimano removal tool and it works on all three of the fw's that I have.


Not intending to hijack the thread, but 1SPD, I have been drooling over these for a week or so now thinking it might be the closest a freewheel will ever get to the feeling of a fixed drivetrain. Does their trials freewheel really feel like it engages any better than like an ACS or Shimano freewheel?


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> Not intending to hijack the thread, but 1SPD, I have been drooling over these for a week or so now thinking it might be the closest a freewheel will ever get to the feeling of a fixed drivetrain. Does their trials freewheel really feel like it engages any better than like an ACS or Shimano freewheel?


The Trials ENO freewheels, as well as the standard ones, engage solidly.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> The Trials ENO freewheels, as well as the standard ones, engage solidly.


I agree with this. I have broken Shimano Freewheels multiple times, the pawls just fail and all of a sudden you are freewheeling both ways. I have broken the ACS claws but it is usually just an occasional slip but since there is no way to get inside they get chucked. My WI freewheel (a 22t) is my super steep technical freewheel and it engages solidly and I have never had a problem with it ever. I don't suspect i ever will either.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I can only speak of the Trials fw as that is the only one I have had from WI. However, I have had ACS and Shimanos. The ACS/Shimano's felt the same as my old XT cassette hubs (which are now on my wifes bike). I never noticed it before but after riding the WI fw for a while and then hopping on the wifes bike or on my SS/fixie (flip flop rear roadie bike) I can definitely feel the difference. It is most noticable when ratcheting if you will. I mean, when you click the pedals back one click it seems to take the same amount of movement forward before the drivetrain engages again on the WI. On the other crap, I definitely feel that more movement is required before it engages again. In my case I can feel it. At this point, if I do get another fw style hub I will definitely get another trials fw. But if I get the hubs of my choice (ie I hit the lottery and come up with a bunch of cash) then the POE of my new cassette hubs will be the same if not greater!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Short version....HELL YES it does!!!! 

It is my understanding that if you need a different gearing that you could get a different WI fw and swap out the tooth ring on it. It would have to be for a larger one mind you but you could go from an 18t to a 20 or 22. At least that is my understanding of it anyway.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> ^^what I came to say but according to the Trek website it has a 20t Freewheel so you should be good to go.


That's a surprise!


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Just put my WI eno on today and love it
... no spacer needed fit on my 2012 trek Marlin SS


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

NIce, just threw a dos Eno on my Sawyer.

Clickity,click,click,click


----------



## davidshu (Jun 21, 2012)

Stopbreakindown said:


> NIce, just threw a dos Eno on my Sawyer.
> 
> Clickity,click,click,click


Do you need a special chain to run the dos Eno?

David


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

davidshu said:


> Do you need a special chain to run the dos Eno?
> 
> David


Use: eight speed 3/32"


----------



## davidshu (Jun 21, 2012)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Use: eight speed 3/32"


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I have an Eno 21 tooth on my Karate Monkey and it is AWESOME. I love the buzz it makes and it spins very smoothly and am pretty happy with it's engagement.


----------



## bigBuckets (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone try the ECHO brand trials freewheel? It has 108 points of engagement.

MTB ECHO TRIALS BIKE TR Freewheel 18T ( Color: BLACK or SILVER) | eBay

I've been looking for a cheaper alternative to the WI trials.


----------



## BlueSteel (Apr 18, 2005)

Captnpenguin,
Are you running the Surly New Hub with your Karate Monkey/WI ENO freewheel?



captnpenguin said:


> I have an Eno 21 tooth on my Karate Monkey and it is AWESOME. I love the buzz it makes and it spins very smoothly and am pretty happy with it's engagement.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

BlueSteel, I have the Surly New Hub, but not the New New Hub that they just recently put out. I have had almost zero trouble with those hubs, only had to adjust the bearings in the rear once, but that was after a year of pretty good abuse.


----------

